# Big Huge thanks to Matt Jones from Prestige reflections Cardiff



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Jizz me sideways... this is now how the van looks

Huge big up to Matt Jones from Prestige reflections from cardiff... I cannot begin to say how good this guy is at machine polishing :buffer:. It was a right mess no thanks to Create a Camper conversions in LLanelli who royally screwed up my paintwork.
Well worth having the treatment done to restore your paintwork back to its absolute shiny best. Thanks Matt awesome work.

http://www.prestigereflections.co.uk/


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work there!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Jon. And a big thanks to you for taking the initiative and washing/claying the car in preparation. The extra polishing time really paid dividends in the finish I acheived on the van, even if it did knacker me out! As you can see in that photo above - I'm already grabbing some shut eye!

The transformation in the paint was very evident even under cloudy natural light, let along the halogens (you can see the difference between the polished near side and the unpolished rear in that photo above). For a single stage polish we pulled out quite a high % of defects and it burnished out to a lovely crisp finish too. 

Enjoy the van. I'll have to come back and polish that little BMW soon ;-)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning Mate.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Thanks Jon. *And a big thanks to you for taking the initiative and washing/claying the car in preparation. The extra polishing time really paid dividends in the finish I acheived on the van*, even if it did knacker me out! As you can see in that photo above - I'm already grabbing some shut eye!
> 
> The transformation in the paint was very evident even under cloudy natural light, let along the halogens (you can see the difference between the polished near side and the unpolished rear in that photo above). For a single stage polish we pulled out quite a high % of defects and it burnished out to a lovely crisp finish too.
> 
> Enjoy the van. I'll have to come back and polish that little BMW soon ;-)


This - in so many ways!

I think I would be more inclined to do mates cars for them if it wasnt for the fact I would need to spend aaaages washing and claying their cars first.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> This - in so many ways!
> 
> I think I would be more inclined to do mates cars for them if it wasnt for the fact I would need to spend aaaages washing and claying their cars first.


In a One Day Detail the washing and claying can easily take 3hrs+ so if this can be saved it's fantastic. On the flipside - the danger is that Clients/mates aren't as clued up on good wash technique as Jon (who uses foam/TBM etc), and they do a poor wash job that leads to grit being present during polishing. Not a good thing!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd educate them first if I could get them to do it. Heck, I'd take my gear round their house the night before with written instructions. But more likely they'll take it to the local bosnians. 

Ps - Matt_330ci from E46zone here


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Exactly. It's difficult to put that trust in someone to do the job properly. 

Funny to see you over on Detailing World and outside the e46zone stomping ground!


----------

